# Looking for Reliable Enchilada Sauce Recipe



## larry_stewart (Jul 2, 2018)

Just ate at a really good restaurant and had gilled nopales enchiladas.
what I noticed is the sauce reminded me of other enchilada sauces ive had in the past.

Problem is, what ive been doing , although tastes good, is missing that authentic taste , so clearly Im doing something wrong.

Does anyone have any go to enchilada sauce recipes they can share.

Thanks


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 2, 2018)

After making so many over the years, I settled for this about 3 years ago.. The reason I like this is (for me) its really good (authentic) taste..


I've made no other enchilada sauce recipe for a very long time now..and.. it freezes very well.. I also use it for Mexican rice, as an addition to refried beans and other Mexican foods..


Quick & Easy Homemade Enchilada Sauce | Plain Chicken



Ross


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 2, 2018)

This is basically how I do mine with a mix of chilies. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oymEfuWKVY 

This is the New Mexico way with red chilies https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skMGTdlUyTU

Adjust the chili mix to your liking but I do recommend lightly toasting your chilies prior to blending.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 3, 2018)

These are the two I make, depending on how much time and what ingredients I have:

*Enchilada Sauce I*​
Ingredients:

1 Tbs olive oil
1 tsp flour
4 tsp chili powder
6oz chicken stock
1 Tbs tomato paste
¼ tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp ground cumin
pinch salt

Instructions:

In a small saucepan heat oil, add flour, smoothing and stirring with a wooden spoon. Cook for 1 minute. Add chili powder and cook for 30 seconds. Add stock, tomato paste, oregano, and cumin. Stir to combine. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low and cook for 15 minutes.

*Enchilada Sauce II*​
Ingredients:

2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chilies, undrained
1/2 cup onion, chopped
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1 clove garlic, minced

Instructions:

Puree ingredients in blender. Heat in sauce pan over medium for 5 minutes.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2018)

Red or green? I usually make my green with poblanos, tomatillos, Mexican oregano, fresh garlic, cumin, salt and pepper. The poblanos, tomatillos and garlic (skin on) get roasted. For red I make Tex-Mex chili gravy.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 3, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Red or green? I usually make my green with poblanos, tomatillos, Mexican oregano, fresh garlic, cumin, salt and pepper. The poblanos, tomatillos and garlic (skin on) get roasted. For red I make Tex-Mex chili gravy.



Red was what i was looking for, but im open to learning and trying anything (and everything)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2018)

Not sure how you're making it, Larry, but I think the authentic flavor of the red sauce comes from using toasted dried chiles. Serious Eats is a go-to site for me for things like this. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/05/red-enchilada-sauce-how-to-make-mexican-recipe.html

I love this tomatillo salsa with chicken enchiladas.

http://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/roasted-tomatillo-enchiladas/


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> After making so many over the years, I settled for this about 3 years ago.. The reason I like this is (for me) its really good (authentic) taste..
> 
> 
> I've made no other enchilada sauce recipe for a very long time now..and.. it freezes very well.. I also use it for Mexican rice, as an addition to refried beans and other Mexican foods..
> ...




 Thanks for this recipe Ross. SC just found *Knorr Caldo de Tomate* - (a chicken and tomato bouillon spice mixture) at the Mexican market so I'm looking forward to trying it.  He also found *"Caldo de Camaron"* that sounds good for other recipes with shrimp.
Here's a collection of recipes that might be of interest.
https://www.knorr.com/us/en/recipes/mexican.html


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Red was what i was looking for, but im open to learning and trying anything (and everything)



I really don't have a recipe for my green and do what I think will taste good. The heat level will depend upon how spicy the poblanos are.

1-2 Tbsp vegetable oil
4-5 large poblano chiles
7-8 good size tomatillos, husks removed and washed
1 medium head of garlic, cloves removed and skins left on
1 large onion, skin on
1 Tbsp Mexican oregano, then to taste
1 Tbsp freshly toasted and ground cumin seed, then to taste
S&P to taste
1/4 to 1/2 Cup vegetable stock or water
Chopped, fresh cilantro or epazote to taste (optional)

I prefer to do the charring on a charcoal grill, but it can be done under the broiler on a foil covered sheet pan. You just won't get that smokey flavor in the oven.

Place pablanos, tomatillos, onion and garlic cloves on a very hot charcoal grill, turning as needed until skins are charred. You may have to use a grill pan for the garlic. Remove from grill as veges get charred. Once every thing is done, add tomatillos to a blender. Stem and seed poblanos, cut into large chunks and add to the blender. Remove skin from the onion, chop into large pieces and add to blender. Remove skin from garlic cloves and add to blender. The garlic might be done enough to "squeeze" out the clove. Cover blender jar and pulse until veges are broken down, then turn on low speed and blend until smooth, adding stock or water if needed to thin sauce out. Add oregano and cumin and blend to incorporate. Taste and add salt and pepper to taste. Heat a large sauce pan over med-high and add oil. Carefully add sauce and cook just below a simmer until no longer raw or to your taste. Adjust seasoning as needed to taste. This can be made ahead and refrigerated for a few days. Reheat before using and if you intend to add cilantro or epazote, do so right before use.

We use this sauce for enchiladas both as part of the filling, dipping tortillas and on top with cotija, queso fresco, oaxaca or chihauhau cheese. This sauce is also the base for our green chili stew with either chicken or pork.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 4, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for this recipe Ross. SC just found *Knorr Caldo de Tomate* - (a chicken and tomato bouillon spice mixture) at the Mexican market so I'm looking forward to trying it.  He also found *"Caldo de Camaron"* that sounds good for other recipes with shrimp.
> Here's a collection of recipes that might be of interest.
> https://www.knorr.com/us/en/recipes/mexican.html






Thank you for the link, Kayelle..


I understand that many do not think that using the Caldo de Tomate is really cooking.. I admit that when I tried it, it was for convenience as I just no longer take the time and energy needed to build a good sauce.. 



That said, what sold me on this simple recipe is the flavor.. I know that we each have different tastes but the end flavor of this sauce makes me think of all the wonderful enchilada sauces I have enjoyed over the years..


Not for everyone but, just right for me..  


Ross


----------



## letscook (Jul 6, 2018)

This is one my mom always made to go with her cheese enchilades
2 tbl minced onion
2 tbl oil
1 tbl flour
1 can ( around 1lb. 4oz can)tomatos and reserve the juice
1 clove garlic minced
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp hot sauce such as franks or your favorite
saute onion in pil, stir in flour, add in remaining ingredients, add 1/2  cup of the reserve juice to make it a medium thickness. let it simmer until thicken.


----------

